# ONR or Wolfs Mean Green ?



## Sonofaah (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm assuming there's little between these or am I wrong?

A few post say as a no rinse Wolf is more economical ? I'd be buying by the gallons quite regularly I'd say.

Thanks for assistance :wave:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfs is cheaper / economical. Mean green is the reason I became a fan of Wolfs chemicals tbh.
The good thing is that it leaves nothing behind, so won't mess up your waterbehaviour from your LSP unlike ONR


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

It depends on what you will be using it for.

If it's just cleaning, MG works at higher dilutions 1/500 and smells like bulgarian rose. Happy with it's performance.

If it is for clay lube, qd, ONR is more versatile. 

I cannot comment on ONR's performance in any area, as I have not had the chance to try it, so better wait for other opinions regarding comparisons.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

You can use mean green as QD or clay lube aswell. I even use it as a waterless wash


----------



## Sonofaah (Apr 28, 2015)

Blackmondie said:


> You can use mean green as QD or clay lube aswell. I even use it as a waterless wash


Thanks for your replies - I'm mainly using one or the other for waterless washing.
Any one tried them side by side?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Tried wolfs, onr and dodo LoE next to each other. Dodo is most expensive.
Cleaning of dodo and wolfs are better then onr and your washmitt doesn't chznge colour with MG and LoE.
Dodo and onr mess with your hydrophobic properties of your LSP ny their gloss enhancers they leave behind. Personally I didn't like that


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wolf's is all rounder. My favorite now before Bilt-Hamber launch their product.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Still mean green users here? Have they tweaked formula after releasing or is it original formula?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

sm81 said:


> Still mean green users here? Have they tweaked formula after releasing or is it original formula?


Still a user...Im half down on my 2 year old bottle. Its a good product but I wont buy more because Its no longer available in my country.

About the formula Im not sure but I think they still have the same old formula, its just in a new bottle thats all.

In your earlyer post I see you mentioned Bilt hamber...just so youll know...Bilt hamber QD was the end result from that. We wont see a rinseless wash from them unfortunately.


----------

